

Schools vs Startups - clockwork_189
http://cdesouza.posterous.com/to-pivot-or-not-to-pivot

======
jakejake
one major difference is that statistically your startup is going to fail no
matter how much effort you put into it. whereas if you stay in school without
flunking out then you are guaranteed to get a degree.

